# Reasons for moving to Javea area?



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

Well, following on from this YT user's previous drone video, he's now created another beauty. Enjoy ... Javea soon come.

Apologies if already posted.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The sea looks beautiful, but the landscape is very arid, isn't it?

Questions: Can you just buy a drone and fly it around filming / using it for what you want?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The sea looks beautiful, but the landscape is very arid, isn't it?
> 
> Questions: Can you just buy a drone and fly it around filming / using it for what you want?


In Britain you can do just that which is beginning to cause some real concerns around airports. Amazon are experimenting with delivering parcels via drones and a new drone just on the market will follow and video you while you are out. The world is forever getting stranger...


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

I thought you had to have a licence , if you intended to use the drone for commercial purposes ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The sea looks beautiful, but the landscape is very arid, isn't it?
> 
> Questions: Can you just buy a drone and fly it around filming / using it for what you want?


it *is *pretty dry atm - tbh it's amazing _anything _is growing! We've had just about a total 200 litres of rain in the past 12 months (quite a bit of that in the past few weeks) & the region has been declared the one of the driest populated areas in the world....


javeamigos.com | LA MARINA ALTA NOW ONE OF THE DRIEST ZONES ON THE PLANET


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

what is even more incredible is that there are signs of life after the devastating fire of last September


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Communities that spring up after a fire are known as firestart communities. Very important species that have the ability to lay dormant for many decades until there is sufficient light and other ecological conditions for them to grow...


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

Drones in the UK cannot fly within 150 metres of buildings and similar to proximity to humans! In Spain I have no idea on the legality? But, they create wonderful videos that otherwise would be very difficult to achieve.


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> what is even more incredible is that there are signs of life after the devastating fire of last September



I've began negotiation for a property about 1km from the edge of the burnt area ... Should make for an exciting time next summer :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

The CAA's site has the rules on it. The reality is different of course.....






And some clot flew one into the path of Heathrow's runways last week. Official near-miss report had to be filed. It's only a matter of time....

QUOTE=Expatliving;6019538]Drones in the UK cannot fly within 150 metres of buildings and similar to proximity to humans! In Spain I have no idea on the legality? But, they create wonderful videos that otherwise would be very difficult to achieve.[/QUOTE]


----------

